# Créer un script ou un raccourci "partager avec Spark"



## Veka (23 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tou(te)s,

J'utilisais "Mail" sur mac, et à la suite d'un changement d'adresse (mail pro ovh) et d'une bonne prise de tête je suis passé sur "Spark" que j'ai découvert et que j'utilise avec plaisir.

Sauf que j'avais configuré un raccourci clavier pour "créer un nouveau mail à partir des fichiers sélectionnés dans le Finder" grâce à un service Automator.

Ce raccourci me sert trèèèèèès souvent, j'aimerais le reproduire. J'ai vu qu'il existait "clic droit, partager, Spark", est ce qu'il est possible de faire un raccourci pour cette manip...?

Dans les raccourcis "clavier" de préférence système je n'arrive pas à le configurer, help svp


----------

